
The psychology behind the placebo effect just got stranger - idl3Y
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2229542-the-psychology-behind-the-placebo-effect-just-got-stranger/
======
idl3Y
[https://doi.org/10.1097/ALN.0000000000003076](https://doi.org/10.1097/ALN.0000000000003076)

------
withinboredom
Is there a version not behind a paywall?

------
tsukurimashou
paywalled

